# Logiciel gratuit de gestion radio ?



## shYm0n (14 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

J'avais quelques petites questions à vous poser, et avant tout je tiens à préciser que j'ai bien utiliser la fonction rechercher ( étant moi même modérateur sur d'autres forums ), et je n'ai pas trouvé chaussure à mon pied...


Donc je suis entrain de me faire ce qu'on appelle un "portail" (j'en vois déjà certains parler d'ouverture pour le jardin), regroupant à la fois mes activités professionnelles ( musique ) et tout le reste plus perso, comme mon compte flikr, ou mes liens del.icio.us etc.

J'aimerais ajouter à ce portail une webradio, mais quelquechose de bien, pas un truc à la winamp sur PC... Je cherche donc un logiciel qui me permette de créer des playlists, de programmer des évènements suivant les heures ( pour créer des programmes ), d'insérerdes jingles, de la pub peut-être... bref quelquechose qui tient la route quoi.

Etant sur Mac depuis moins d'une semaine ( mieu vaut tard que jamais ) je ne sais pas non plus comment procéder pour le streaming : comment récupérer le flux sonore et l'envoyer sur Internet sous forme d'url...


J'espère que vous pourrez m'éclairer, les liens que j'ai trouvé sur le forum étant morts, ou ne correspondant pas vraiment à ma requète...


Merci d'avance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2006)

Bonsoir et bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux de la pomme 

Pour le streaming audio sur un site, tu peux utiliser Kung Tunes ou NiceCast pour récupérer ton flux sonore et l'envoyer sous forme d'URL.

Pour la création de playlist, tu peux utiliser iTunes xhtml playlist, je l'ai mis sur mon serveur car le lien est mort sur macupdate. Voici un exemple de playlist.


----------



## Balou du 57 (15 Août 2006)

WINAMP 

c'est le mieu je te le conseille
il est trop cool


----------



## Balou du 57 (15 Août 2006)

WINAMP 

c'est le mieu je te le conseille
il est trop cool


----------



## Balou du 57 (15 Août 2006)

WINAMP 

c'est le mieu je te le conseille
il est trop cool


----------



## shYm0n (15 Août 2006)

Une réponse de Monsieur Egot en personne ! Quel honneur ( j'adore vraiment ton site et ton blog, et je m'en inspire beaucoup pour mon portail ! )

J'ai donc visité les liens que tu m'as donné. Kung Tunes, si j'ai bien compris, ne diffuse que la musique extraite d'iTunes... ce n'est pas ce que je recherche, je pense donce que Nicecast sera plus adapté à mes besoins.

Je te remercie pour les autres liens que tu m'as donné, seulement, quand j'écrivais playlist, c'était pour moi une programmetation musicale, non pas une liste des chansons jouées... iTunes xhtml ne me correspond donc pas vraiment...


Balou du 57, avec Winamp, on ne peut pas programmer d'émissions à des heures précises, il n'insert pas de jingles entre les morceaux, etc...


Moi ce que je recherche plus précisément, c'est un logiciel qui fonctionnerait avec une database, remplie de morceaux et de leurs informations (artiste, titre, album, style, restrictions de passage...), qui puisse me diffuser de la musique automatique en piochant dans cette database, insérer des jingles entre les morceaux, et qui accepte que l'on programme des émissions à des heures précises. Bref, un vrai logiciel de radio quoi !  Et pourquoi pas un module me permetta de faire quelques interventions micros de temps en temps...

Si vous avez des pistes, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## shYm0n (15 Août 2006)

Pour faire des tests de Nicecast, je le fait fonctionner avec iTunes. Nicecast m'indique que j'émets, mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter à l'adresse que Nicecast me donne.

Avez-vous une idée d'où pourrais venir le problème ? Et savez vous également comment faire pour que l'adresse ne soit plus http://81.48.***.**:8000/listen.m3u, car je suppose que celle là est dynamique...


Merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## dvd (15 Août 2006)

shYm0n a dit:
			
		

> Une r&#233;ponse de Monsieur Egot en personne ! Quel honneur ( j'adore vraiment ton site et ton blog, et je m'en inspire beaucoup pour mon portail ! )
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


 pour ce que tu demandes, il faudra te tourner vers la plate forme pc. 
concernant win amp, tu peux ajouter un plug-in qui te permet de gerer ta playlist (inserer des jingle et autres) mais je me souviens plus du nom... 

je suis un fana de radio et je suis d&#233;&#231;u de voir qu'il n'y a pas d'&#233;quivalence sur mac.
sur pc &#224;  pas cher:
drs2006
easy radio
gate radio

et plus d'infos pour toi ici: www.radioutil.com
voili voilou!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2006)

shYm0n a dit:
			
		

> Une réponse de Tumb en personne ! Quel honneur ( j'adore vraiment ton site et ton blog, et je m'en inspire beaucoup pour mon portail ! )




Que d'éloge   je ne suis pas sûr de les mériter mais ton compliment me fait vraiment plaisir. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Salut,

Tu ne te trouve pas derri&#232;re un firewall (externe ou celui int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; os x)  ?

Pour l'adressage dynamique, tu peux cr&#233;er un compte sur www.dyndns.com. Comme &#231;a tu entreras une url de type ton_compte.dyndns.org:8000
Sur le site, tu trouveras le n&#233;cessaire pour une mise &#224; jour de leur base de donn&#233;es afin que ton url pointe toujours ton adresse IP dynamique


----------



## xanderfromtheblock (26 Août 2006)

Bon deja winamp est très bien pour les webradios... après tout depend si tu veux faire  que du flux ou une radio avec du flux et du bla bla.

Il suffit d'utiliser certains plugins de winamp qui lui permettront de gerer les "fade" (les enchainements), et aussi d'accepter des playlits générées par un logiciel de playlist (le plus utilisé en radio reste selector mais comme ca coute bonbon, tourne toi vers dautres logiciels un peu moins connu et gratuit il y en a ! )

Ensuite, si tu veux faire une webradio, va falloir toccuper du son !

Et pour avoir un bon son, ya un plugin radio qui s'appelle SOUND SOLUTION (que tu peux trouver sur soundsolution.it) qui reproduit (quand il est bien réglé) le son d'un Omnia ou d'un Orban.


Après le reste cest le streaming... faut souvent payé des serveurs qui serviront de relais pour avoir un max dauditeurs et cest ca qui coute bonbon... enfin ca depend quand on se demmerde tu peux payer que dalle... encore là tout depend de ton investissement dans le projet.

Pour résumer:


- Logiciel de playlist
-PLugin winamp (enchainement, son...)
- Logiciel streaming (les logiciels de stream de la drs sont pas mal: www.drs2006-fr.com)


Dernier conseil evident, prends windows pour ta webradio... avec un mac tu galereras comme pas possible


Contacte moi en pv pour plus d'infos.


----------



## xanderfromtheblock (26 Août 2006)

faudra aussi que tu payes la sacem.... si tas webradio a un format associatif alors ya des tarifs pr&#233;f&#233;rentiels.


Pour les logiciels, winamp nest qu'un diffuseur comme un autre et peut faire du tr&#232;s bon boulot si tu lui donne a manger correctement....

D'ou la n&#233;cessit&#233; davoir un logiciel de gestion de playlits de Base de D. ( avec pleins de camemberts, de cat&#233;gories et tout...) Cest ce qui me semble le plus imlportant pour toi.

Apr&#232;s si vriament tu ne veux pas de winamp comme diffuseur, prends:


Jazler (jazler.com) tr&#232;s bon logiciel mais payant (il integre un gestionnaire de playlist)
Raduga (un winamp special radio) mais encore payant... (utilis&#233; par frequence3...)

Si tas de lla thunes les produits RCS je crois que la licence c 1000 euro par an pour les assos et a ce prix l&#224; si je ne mavance pas tu dois avoir le master control et selector, utilis&#233; par des grosses radios r&#233;gionales et natio mais l&#224; cest du lourd deja pour ce que tu veux faire...


----------



## Gullyver (1 Septembre 2006)

Il y a qq temps, j'avais téléchargé une version demo de MEGASEG

Malheureusement, la version complete n'est pas gratuite (200) mais c'est exactement ce qu'il te faut. Creation des playlists et horloge avec nbx critères par titres ET diffusion.

Et avec ça tu peux rester sur Mac ;-)

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## picsoung (26 Octobre 2006)

on en es-tu ?
je cherche à monter une webradio pour mon bahut...
ca fait 1 journée que je passe sur google à chercher..; en vain 

jai entendu parler d'icecast et shoutcast.. des serveurs de stream.. mais je ne vois pas comment les installer sur mon ordi..
nicecast.. je m'entend pas... impossible de me connecter à mon flux depuis itunes

merci de partager ton expérience 
Nico


----------



## shYm0n (5 Novembre 2006)

Avec Megaseg et Nicecast on peut arriver à des choses très sympas !!

Je n'ai malheureusement pas eu le temps de m'en occuper plus que ça, d'autan plus que j'ai été privé de mon macbook pro pendant un mois.

Mais c'est à approfondir !!


----------



## dvd (4 Janvier 2007)

ya radiologik ici: http://macinmind.com/?pid=2&progid=5&subpid=1

c'est pas totalement ca mais ca nous donne l'illusion du choix 
mais il est clair que pour les logiciels de radio, il faut voir sur la plateforme d'en face. pourtant j'aimerai bien en cr&#233;er un... manque de comp&#233;tences arf....


----------



## dvd (4 Août 2007)

je fais remonter ce sujet pour signaler que j'ai trouv&#233; un site ou un logiciel de radio (onereux certes) est disponible sur mac. vous pouvez le telecharger et l'utiliser pendant 31 jours.
ca s'appelle airshift studio et ca se trouve ici: https://secure.airshift.tv/cms/index.php
je l'ai d&#233;couvert par le biais de www.radios-fr.com
je vous invite &#224; le visiter c'est une mine d'information. 
http://www.radios-fr.com/logiciel-pour-mac-os-x-vt1761.html


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2007)

le lien au dessus est foir&#233; ( renvoit sur airshift)
 le bon lien radios-fr et mac


----------

